# Kong & Freezing with Peanut Butter



## bobt (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello,

I've heard about putting peanut butter inside a Kong then freezing it so it will take the dog longer to get it all out. I've tried putting some inside a kong but she gets it all out rather quickly. I've not put much in it, about a peanut size or 2 in the end. My JR is only 14 lbs. I have the small & medium kongs.

How much do I put in the Kong before freezing it? Do I mostly put some in the end or thoughout it? What's the process?

Thanks!!


----------



## Charlene (Sep 12, 2009)

i do this almost every day...pop them in the freezer the night before and give them to my dogs when i leave for work.

as for the amount, i scoop out what amounts to probably 3 or 4 tablespoons (i have 2 great danes) and i put it as far back into the hole as i can get it. makes them work for it!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

You can also stuff the majority of the kong with wet dog food or soaked and mushy kibble, just "blocking" the end hole with the PB. This way not too much richness of the PB but enough to get the dog interested and then BREAKFAST!


----------



## taswell (Sep 17, 2009)

My pups love the kongs, I fill them quite full with the peanut butter. I have also heard of mixing bananas with the peanut butter but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

My dogs get 3 meals a day of 3/4 cup. When I am going to work I will freeze a kong the night before with 1/4 cup of food in it that way in the morning they will get 1/2 cup food in their kennel and then the frozen kong when I leave. I will either soak the kibble so it is mushy and then squash it in and freeze it or I will mix the kibble with a bit of peanut butter, just enough to coat the kibbles,and then I squash it all in and freeze it. When I do soggy kibble I will put a baggy on the end of the kong so the corner is as tight as it can get to the bottom of the kong and hold it there with a rubber band. That way the water that leaks out stays in the bag and doesn't make a mess in my freezer. It also makes a little kibble-water-sicle at the bottom of the kong that the dogs love!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I put my dog's dry kibble in the kong, then I rinse it with water while it is inside the kong. Then I freeze it. It takes less that 30 seconds to put the whole meal in a kong. Then it takes my dogs a half an hour to eat.

My dog is elderly and chokes on food from a bowl. No trouble with a kong though! 

I love kongs.


----------

